# Housing horned and dehorned goats together?



## lupinfarm (Nov 29, 2009)

We're looking for a buckling to raise and breed to our Pygmy girls, I've found one breeder west of me a few hours whose animals look to be in great health, cae/cl negative, etc. however they don't believe in dehorning and both my goats are naturally polled. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2009)

We have both disbudded and horned goats, and so far haven't lost one to a horn accident.  
Some pygmy bucks horns can be somewhat lethal-looking though, our Kiko and Boer does' horns go straight back so don't worry me as much.

I do however prefer my* bucks* to be disbudded, they're just much less destructive and prone to ram every darn thing they see.  

(I know some folks prefer them to have horns, to ea. his own, live and let live, etc. etc.)

eta :  The boy in my avatar was sold a few months ago for that very reason, we kept a disbudded buck instead...


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 29, 2009)

Long ago I had a few Lemancha goats (no horns) and they were in with my Boer goats and buck.   No problems.   Horns do pack more of a punch when butting of course, but it never harmed anyone in my group.

I prefer horns.

So yes they can live together fine I believe, mine did.  I think you would be fine.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 29, 2009)

I have one doe with horns and the other four are disbudded or naturally polled.  Guess who is the boss!  No big problems yet, and she has been here 11 months now.  I use precautions, though, like separating her for feeding....easy now since she is being milked, but before that, she went into a stall.  

I'm thinking I won't disbud babies.  I'm glad FC doesn't and things are fine with a large herd.  Thanks, FC!


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 29, 2009)

I think that they all can be fine together if you take the right precautions. Space their feeders far apart so no butting goes on. If their horns curl back, dont worry, u will not lose any eyes


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 29, 2009)

I was just worried because the ladies have no horns, and also I was a bit worried about the destructive-ness of a horned buck and safety around him. I've found a breeder west of me that has Nigis and Pygmy's but she doesn't believe in dehorning.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 29, 2009)

The horns on my does are more destructive than my bucks all the time.

I had one doe that would beat the stall door like crazy...just slam, slam, slam.   My bucks never did this type of destruction like my gals.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 29, 2009)

Sheesh, my one horned doe does that.  LET....ME....OUT....NOW!   Or is it  LET....ME....IN....NOW!!!!  



ETA:  That is, my one doe with horns, not my unicorn!


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL
my stall door is never closed.  I latched it open permanently....she just whacks that door like mad while I get the feed ready.  I guess impatient to the max.

1/2 the herd just waits, a bunch jump on the gate and stand near my feed area...and this one doe whams the door like crazy!  She is venting I guess..lol


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Nov 29, 2009)

I have 2 disbudded girls, 1 horned girl and 1 horned boy all living together presently and have had no issues.

Another pen has a horned boy and  a polled girl, again no issues.


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 29, 2009)

Alright! We're now on a waiting list for spring to get a Pygmy buckling from a CAE/CL free herd. He will not be disbudded. Excited!


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 29, 2009)

YAY


----------



## mully (Nov 30, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> Alright! We're now on a waiting list for spring to get a Pygmy buckling from a CAE/CL free herd. He will not be disbudded. Excited!


You did the right thing ... All the best !!


----------

